

Ask HN: Where to get quality market research data and analysis? - stevenj

If I wanted to research a specific market are there any good sites or resources you'd recommend?<p>I'm okay with paying for good stuff.
======
GaiaAir
It really depends on the what you're looking for and the industry that you're
focusing on. Some basic info:

1\. Google whatever you can. Google itself also offers some data services
(<http://www.google.com/insights>).

2\. Use your local public library and/or your university library. They have
tons of research databases and quite a few of them can be accessed from home
if you have a library account with them.

3\. I often go to competitor websites and go to their "About Company" page or
their blogs to get more information about the market. If the company is
public, look at their corporate presentations. There's tons of valuable stuff
in there.

4\. For surveying, Google has their insights tool (link above) and I know
several people also use Amazon Mechanical Turk (<http://www.mturk.com>)

5\. Check out <http://www.slideshare.net>, they have lots of great
presentations written by students and experts.

6\. If you want to have in-depth, targeted discussions with industry experts,
consider professional firms for this. A firm I've used before:
<http://www.glgresearch.com> (while they have a strong experts network not all
industries are well represented; they are also quite expensive)

These are a few off the top of my head. Will post more as I think of them.
Feel free to contact me if you need market research help.

------
Katie33CA
Some excellent sites that aggregate research from reputable firms:
<http://www.marketresearch.com/> <http://www.giiresearch.com/> You can also
learn to do your own, at www.ResearchRockstar.com

